
Ask HN: What is the most reliable storage media? - pyeu
I have hundreds GBs of ebooks, pdf, video tutorials, scripts, software installers, OS ISO, photos... I just find it is really difficult for me to figure out an easy and reliable way to backup them.<p>What do you use to backup data?
======
bufferoverflow
Online backup. MS OneDrive if you need to access your files and view them via
web interface. Amazon Glacier for long-term storage.

